# What Kind



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

OK just got my 30 gallon tall all fixed up, is there any type of CA Cichlid I can have in it, the dimensions are 12 inches wide, 24 tall and long. Just curious, I know if there is a chance it would have to be kept pristine, lots of water changes.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone???


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

You could do a pair of any of the cryptoheros or Thoricthys (except pasionis) or a pair or rainbow cichlids. They would do well in that size tank with a small group of dithers.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

24" is awful short for cichlids, imo. A single member of Cryptoheros maybe, but otherwise I'd suggest rams, apistos, kribs. Personally, I wouldn't consider Thorichthys which can approach 7". With that size tank I'd go for a couple of the little guys I mentioned, and some colorful schooling dithers, and maybe concentrate more on plants than fish.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

> and maybe concentrate more on plants than fish.


LOL like thats ever going to happen


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

If you would like a pair of CA's then this is what I would suggest but you will definately need to keep a close eye on them and keep a divider or a hospital tank standing by because you will need to seperate:

1 pair of any on this list:

Convict
Rainbow
Sajica
Cutteri
Firemouth
or any other Crypto's or Thorichthy's.

I think you could do this with no problems. I have bred Convicts in a 20 gal L. Although I will admit it would be better to have a bigger tank but yet I think it will work just fine as long as you monitor and do water changes. Good luck!


> Personally, I wouldn't consider Thorichthys which can approach 7".


What! 6" maybe but definately not 7!!! :lol: I have never heard of a 7" Firemouth!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

My sajica are currently in a 20g and they do just fine, they are quite peaceful. I think rainbows would work really well too as they stay pretty small.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea firemouths sounds pretty good, *** bred cons, and just like they said, I had 400 within a month,


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

convictkid said:


> > and maybe concentrate more on plants than fish.
> 
> 
> LOL like thats ever going to happen


Well sure, there's that  but a well-planted small tank with colorful schooling fish has its own appeal.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> If you would like a pair of CA's then this is what I would suggest but you will definately need to keep a close eye on them and keep a divider or a hospital tank standing by because you will need to seperate:
> 
> 1 pair of any on this list:
> 
> ...


I've seen posts where people have claimed to have nearly 7" males. I agree that 6" is more likely. That aside, to me, a pair of firemouth need a 36" tank, certainly not a 24" tank, and the 20L you're talking about for convicts is a 30" tank. I have a pair of hrp in my 30" tank, and really have trouble imagining them in a tank that is 6" shorter! To put a pair of firemouth in that size tank is, imo, totally crazy!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> I've seen posts where people have claimed to have nearly 7" males. I agree that 6" is more likely. That aside, to me, a pair of firemouth need a 36" tank, certainly not a 24" tank, and the 20L you're talking about for convicts is a 30" tank. I have a pair of hrp in my 30" tank, and really have trouble imagining them in a tank that is 6" shorter! To put a pair of firemouth in that size tank is, imo, totally crazy!


I imagine its possible for the Firemouths and its cousins to reach 7" but I wouldn't state it as common. As your earlier post suggests. I agree it is a bit of strech and would be rather cramed but I think it could work alright if the OP monitors it and seperates them as soon as aggression is noticed. If you think that is crazy then I think you need to find some other peoples stock because I have seen much crazier stocking and I have heard of more crazier stocking plans than keeping a pair of Firemouth's in a 30 gal aquarium. Like for instance a friend of my dads had a 55 gal tank and in it was:

8 adult Convicts
a Few African mubna
and 2 6 in midas's

He had this stock for about a year and a half. The only reason why it didn't last too long was because he was getting out of the hobby and is going to switch the aquarium with a Bird Sanctuary. Which just happened recently.

I wouldn't say it would be crazy. I would just say it is a strech and is a bit cramed.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

A bit crammed... Yeah, I'd say that. I notice that your 20h (24" tank) doesn't seem to have cichlids; why is that?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

The reason why is because its my brothers tank and wants community fish. Otherwise, it would! I would keep a pair of Convicts in there if I had the will power! I have kept a pair of Convicts in there and it worked fine! I just had to keep an eye on them and divide them if need be!


----------

